# Is Cato starting at center this year?



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

If not, who?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Battie or Bradley..haha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> If not, who?


More than likely yes. If everyone is healthy, Battie is the only other guy with a conceivable shot at being the starter, but I doubt it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Is Cato starting at center this year?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> More than likely yes. If everyone is healthy, Battie is the only other guy with a conceivable shot at being the starter, but I doubt it.


Cato has reportedly been struggling and frustrated in camp so far. I wouldn't be at all surprised to see Battie start at some point during the season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I haven't read anything that suggested Cato wouldn't be starting. And trust me, i've read a lot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

With Cato and Battie, the Magic are pretty solid at the 5 in my books. Both are servicable centers. I didnt realise how good they were at the 5, but in the east, you guys probably have one of the best duo's at the 5.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I haven't read anything that suggested Cato wouldn't be starting. And trust me, i've read a lot.


http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryS1011MAGICNOTES.htm

Nothing there suggests he won't start but at the same time he's struggling and we know that Weis loves Battie, so although I believe Cato will start at the beginning I wouldn't be shocked if Battie was the starter at some point.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> With Cato and Battie, the Magic are pretty solid at the 5 in my books. Both are servicable centers. I didnt realise how good they were at the 5, but in the east, you guys probably have one of the best duo's at the 5.


I just hope they can both stay healthy. Neither guy is known for being particularly durable. That will probably be one of the keys to the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I just hope they can both stay healthy. Neither guy is known for being particularly durable. That will probably be one of the keys to the season.


Yea, I agree. If both stay healthy you guys could realy tear it up this year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> With Cato and Battie, the Magic are pretty solid at the 5 in my books. Both are servicable centers. I didnt realise how good they were at the 5, but in the east, you guys probably have one of the best duo's at the 5.


Yes, Magic win the division and are the 2nd seed in the East.

2 of the top 4 best overall players in the history: Hill and Francis

college player of the year - Nelson
high school player of the year - Howard


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Magic win the division and are the 2nd seed in the East.
> ...


You make R-Star cry blood from anger.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Magic win the division and are the 2nd seed in the East.
> ...


i'll agree with you


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> 
> 
> i'll agree with you



2 of the best overall 4 players in history?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of the best overall 4 players in history?


see my thread with link nba.com: 
Francis is top 4 player in the history. 

Oscar Robertson
Magic Johnson
Hill
Francis


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:hurl:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's in the bottom 5 for starting centers in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's in the bottom 5 for starting centers in the league.


I doubt that.

Irregardless, monsieur negativo, Cato and Battie are the best center combo Orlando has had since Shaq left.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's in the bottom 5 for starting centers in the league.


Here we go again. Didn't we already prove to you that Cato isn't as bad as you claim he is? Right off the top of my head here are some starting centers that are worse:

Haywood, Collier, White (that makes Cato the second best C in his division), Collins, Gadzuric, Mohammed, Moiso. That's just in the East.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> see my thread with link nba.com:
> ...


I have no answer to this other than

Your stupid.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's in the bottom 5 for starting centers in the league.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111948

15 of the 19 people(you being one of the 4 who didn't) ranked Cato first out him, Nazr Mohammed, Adonal Foyle, Jahidi White and Vitaly Potapenko. Give it up, you're wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Quoting the immortal Hong Kong Fooey -



> Kelvin Cato, one of the worst 5 Centers in the NBA? Some people need to just stop talking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C - Cato/Battie/Bradley
PF - Howard/DeClerq/Kasun
SF - Turkoglu/Hill/Stevenson
SG - Mobley/Bogans
PG - Francis/Nelson

If this team is healthy, I have a hard time, not putting them in the top 5 of the East, with a definite chance to win the Southeast division. I have them 5th right now, but if healthy, they will be dangerous. 

Steve Francis will have an all-NBA season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111948
> ...


Ad Populum Fallacy.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Didn't we already prove to you that Cato isn't as bad as you claim he is? Right off the top of my head here are some starting centers that are worse:
> ...


There is no way he's better than Haywood Mohammed, Moiso (it's not for certain that he's even starting), or Gadzuric. The other three are debatable.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

NBA.com lists Hill and Battie as probable starters over Turkoglu and Cato respectively:

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/10-12_vs._Memphis.pdf


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Ad Populum Fallacy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way he's better than Haywood Mohammed, Moiso (it's not for certain that he's even starting), or Gadzuric. The other three are debatable.


How is there "no way" he's better than those guys? Haywood, Mohammed, Moiso (or whoever Toronto starts), and Gadzuric all played fewer minutes on far worse teams last year despite the Rockets having some other guy at center named Yao Ming. Please explain that one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> NBA.com lists Hill and Battie as probable starters over Turkoglu and Cato respectively:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/media/magic/10-12_vs._Memphis.pdf


Johnny Davis did say they were going to tinker with a lot of different starting lineups this preseason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well judging by recent photos, how the hell can Cato be worse than Joel Pryzbilla or Jerome "I'm becoming the next Hot Plate Williams" Moiso? 

This is just beyond ridiculous. Yao is going to miss having Cato around.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Who woulda thought Kelvin Cato could bring about such a heated debate. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Ad Populum Fallacy.


Thanks for providing the link to me like I'm stupid or something, but just so you know I know probably 20 times as much Latin as you do, so there's no need for the link in the future. Thanks. 

Regardless, it's pretty obvious to anyone who's watched Cato play extensively that he's an excellent post defender, and a decent rebounder. That's all the Magic need out of him, and he's more than capable of doing it well.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> There is no way he's better than Haywood Mohammed, Moiso (it's not for certain that he's even starting), or Gadzuric. The other three are debatable.


That's going in hobojoe's bump material thread.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Cato is an average center. No more, no less. Anyone who says he's one of the five worst is fooling themselves. Anyone who says he's a good center is fooling themselves as well. Conversation closed.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Cato is an average center. No more, no less. Anyone who says he's one of the five worst is fooling themselves. Anyone who says he's a good center is fooling themselves as well. Conversation closed.


Conversation reopened..

Cato is the best center we have had since shaq left..don't ruin it for us it may turn out to be battie is better..i dont care..but its better than a 3rd string dq starting.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Conversation reopened..
> ...


You must not remember Rony Seikaly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Just so you guys know I'm pretty sure the reason Cato isn't starting tonight is he injured his thumb during camp. It's not serious but I think they may hold him out of tonight's game entirely, so Bradley and Kasun should get a chance at some PT.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Just so you guys know I'm pretty sure the reason Cato isn't starting tonight is he injured his thumb during camp. It's not serious but I think they may hold him out of tonight's game entirely, so Bradley and Kasun should get a chance at some PT.


Well, Cato started and played 23 minutes scoring 6 points and grabbing 6 boards. Just what I expect from him, given the amount of time he played. Battie grabbed 11 boards in just 23 minutes off the bench, Bradley only had 2 points, 2 rebounds and 2 blocks in 17 minutes, Kasun gets the award for statline of the night: 2 minutes, 3 fouls and 0's across the board.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Cato started and played 23 minutes scoring 6 points and grabbing 6 boards. Just what I expect from him, given the amount of time he played. Battie grabbed 11 boards in just 23 minutes off the bench, Bradley only had 2 points, 2 rebounds and 2 blocks in 17 minutes, Kasun gets the award for statline of the night: 2 minutes, 3 fouls and 0's across the board.


Cato got his 6 and 6 but from the way it sounded he did not play very well at all. Battie did good, but Bradley and Kasun did nothing.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Cato got his 6 and 6 but from the way it sounded he did not play very well at all. Battie did good, but Bradley and Kasun did nothing.


Yea, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Battie was our starter now, or at any point in the season. There's not much of a dropoff(if any) in my opinion from Cato to Battie.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Battie was our starter now, or at any point in the season. There's not much of a dropoff(if any) in my opinion from Cato to Battie.


agree


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ad Populum Fallacy
lol

I'm surprised he didn't go with the Ad Hominem fallacy, it usually comes out when someone makes him look like an idiot.

I'd wouldn't be surprised if 1/4th or 1/3rd of his posts were related to Ad Hominem fallacies


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Starting center spot up for grabs(Article written prior to Heat game):

LINK(Login Required) 



> Cato, Battie battle to start
> 
> There's only one job opening left in the Orlando Magic's starting lineup.
> 
> ...


----------

